# Really cool documentary on the honey badger.



## matt41gb (Feb 17, 2011)

(warning) There is some bad language in this video, so no little ones should watch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg

-Matt


----------



## jackrat (Feb 17, 2011)

Almost peed my pants!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL you would!


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 17, 2011)

Marta! I said "no little ones should watch." Hahaha!

-Matt


----------



## Laura (Feb 17, 2011)

thats too funny!


----------

